# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  outil pour le BPM bas sous Eclipse

## fanette

Bonjour,

Je recherche un outil, bas sous Eclipse, me permettant de crer des schmas BPM ayant des rgles BRMs.
Je connais Intallio mais il est lourd et difficile a faire fonctionner.

Je sais que JBoss a fait des outils : JBPM et JRule mais je ne sais pas comment les utiliser ensemble ??? et surtout s'ils ont le workflow ????

Donc savez vous comment faire marcher celui ci ou si vous en connaissais d'autre ???

----------


## fanette

Je viens de voir que SAO Tools Platform venait de crer un module permettant de faire des diagrammes BPMN mais il n'y a aucun tutorial pour le faire , en connaissez vous ?

----------

